
Show HN: Ply – a dynamic tracer for Linux - wkz
https://wkz.github.io/ply/
======
wkz
I've now reached a point where the compiler reasonably stable and you can
actually do some useful tracing with it.

For now, there's only kprobe/kretprobe and tracepoint support.
uprobe/uretprobe support is at the top of the todo list.

